# I need a new prank



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

Every morning while getting coffee the parking lot is full of work trucks all running. Today I return to my truck to find the 4 ways on, the radio all the way up and the wipers going a mile a minute. It was the tree guy, so I saw his truck at the hardware store on my way home and I got even. The truck was running with A/C on high...so I turned it to heat. Mind you it was hot and sticky today so I am sure he will be tampering tomorrow.

Any good, no damage, pranks for tomorrows revenge?

we mess with the subs and they mess with us so I am looking for new material.

My favorite to date was an enormous magnet inside a lunchbox stuck to an I beam. He damn near ripped the handle off as he grabbed it while walking by.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Dead fish,in a bag,under seat...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

This border lines dangerous and unsafe. Put bb's in the valve stems of his tires and the tires will slowly run down. If he is a good driver and aware he will notice this. If not, he could crash or ruin some tires. Plus, it's nice to have on board air for this kind of prank.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> This border lines dangerous and unsafe. Put bb's in the valve stems of his tires and the tires will slowly run down. If he is a good driver and aware he will notice this. If not, he could crash or ruin some tires. Plus, it's nice to have on board air for this kind of prank.


Funny for a second maybe :no:. Could ruin half a days work. You did that to me and I'd flatten your tires .....









...but I don't use BB's


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A good one is pour flour into the heating vents that face them. Pour loads as well and clean the area, then leave the fan setting on full so that when they turn on the engine the flour will cover them.

You could also do the nail the toolbox to the floor trick. Then watch them try to pick up that box.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A freshly soiled babies diaper tucked neatly under the seat always seems to get them going. 
A plastic soda bottle tied to the U-joint of the driveshaft with a short leash makes a hell of a racket.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Dirty up the windshield and put vaseline on the windshield wiper blades. If you have more time, paint a couple of bricks a dark color and use them to "block" the tires just off the ground, not high enough to notice walking by, but high enough that the tires are not touching the ground...

On the jobsite- wratchet strap around the can, especially on a hot day, this is a little brutal- beware of escalation


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

carpentershane said:


> Dirty up the windshield and put vaseline on the windshield wiper blades. If you have more time, paint a couple of bricks a dark color and use them to "block" the tires just off the ground, not high enough to notice walking by, but high enough that the tires are not touching the ground...
> 
> On the jobsite- wratchet strap around the can, especially on a hot day, this is a little brutal- beware of escalation


 
I did the block trick in high school


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tape a stink bomb somewhere inside the truck....some of my favorite locations:
- The little stop bar for parking brake
- Any door 
- Anyplace out of sight that will be struck with any impact

They wind up "doing it" to themselves.











With a few "associates", you could probably hit every truck in the lot in short order :thumbup:


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

I got it... I have the long tinner zip ties. I think it will sound nice wrapped around the drive shaft.

He has a brand new truck so the vasoline and baby powder trick may be too far. I do like the treats under the seats.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

A handful of vaseline under the door handle on the truck is always fun.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

HSConstruction said:


> *I got it... I have the long tinner zip ties. I think it will sound nice wrapped around the drive shaft.*
> 
> He has a brand new truck so the vasoline and baby powder trick may be too far. I do like the treats under the seats.


 That right there is gonna drive him nuts. Make sure it's situated so that it will "tink,tink,tink......." on the sheet metal of the bed for best acoustics.:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Rocks in the hub caps [if it has hub caps]
Exhaust pipe whistler


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Rocks in the hub caps [if it has hub caps]
> Exhaust pipe whistler


 
I did a search and found an old thread, you were in it with those pranks. Good stuff


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

put an extra large balloon on his tail pipe

a few fresh rolls of crepe paper taped to the top of his rear bumper

or the panic one - run over screaming to the back of his truck with a fire extingusher when he starts it


----------



## RayGoerdt (Nov 13, 2008)

BHR said:


> put an extra large balloon on his tail pipe
> 
> a few fresh rolls of crepe paper taped to the top of his rear bumper
> 
> or the panic one - run over screaming to the back of his truck with a fire extingusher when he starts it


 
IF I were to do anything, it would be the "panic" thing, NEVER mess with a mans truck.

as the guy said. " two things I never lend out are my truck and my wife,
my wife's too young, my truck's too old, and I don't want anybody throwing a rod in either one:w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

HSConstruction said:


> I did a search and found an old thread, you were in it with those pranks. Good stuff



:whistling


I have tons....haven't posted them all here


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

There's this:
http://www.liquidass.com/

But milder amusement is rainbow stickers appropriately placed.

One job site we had a running gag of a bumper sticker. 

MyBOSS and I had to go get plans duplicated at a local art supply store and grabbed a handful of free bumper stickers. Don't remember the slogan but it emabarrased most of the guys.

NO ONE was imune. The PM would come from Orlando and SLAP.

Guys in on it(after their vehicles had been "christened" of course) were hitting me up so much I had to make several trips to restock! 

Shrink wrap(like from HD) over/under over/under around the cab,

nickles super glued on toll box locks............


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

HSConstruction said:


> I got it... I have the long tinner zip ties. I think it will sound nice wrapped around the drive shaft.


This works very well. An electrician did this to my truck a few years ago. They cut it shorter so it would not be noticed the first time you look under the truck.

Bill


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

They sell magnetic paper at Office Depot and Staples, get some and print up some temporary bumper stickers. Gay Pride, I Love Men, are good, but the possibilities are endless


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

You could always just steal some of his yard signs he uses to advertise he work and stick 'em in front of old crappy houses that haven't been touched in decades...


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

You know that stuff you mix with concrete sealer to make it gritty and so people don't slip on it? Paint some of that sealer/mix on the bottom of the guy's boogie board and...


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Undermine the sidewalk to make some of the cobblestones unstable....


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

...or take it a step further...


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

While stuck in traffic today a van creeps up next to me and I look over to see a sign in the rear passenger window. "For head call xxx-xxx-xxxx" with an arrow pointing to the front passenger. The three other guys in the van are laughing like hell as I am reading it while the passenger is wondering what is so funny. Made my 2 hr commute a little better.


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

Back in Syria, a fun one for us was 400 pounds of nirtogen fertilizer in the box van with a mercury fuse attached to a cell phone. Oh, no, wait... that might be too much for a job site.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

loneframer said:


> A freshly soiled babies diaper tucked neatly under the seat always seems to get them going.
> A plastic soda bottle tied to the U-joint of the driveshaft with a short leash makes a hell of a racket.


oops seen my idea had been posted a few times


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread is a crack up and reminded me of some of the pranks i've pulled over the years.

If you work with plumbers regularly: Clear silicone in the hot side of the water heater connection... it'll take a while before they figure out why they're not getting hot water.

On a cold/wet as hell day when someone is clad in layers of clothes/rain gear... call thier cell and watch them struggle to de-glove and fumble for the phone before they miss the call only to find out it was you.

One of those RC fart machines either strategicaly hidden or placed in my rear pouch and randomly set off... almost got in a couple of fights over that one.

Another one I did to a guy I worked with/for that pissed me off... Ordered 40 yds of pea gravel and gave instructions for the driver to dump it in the driveway in front of the garage doors and charge it to his acct.

Someone else here had the crime scene tape idea, did that... Old friend of mine went on vacation for a week and when he came home at 2am, he found his house covered in crime scene tape with an "official looking" paper on the door stating that his house and property had been siezed as part of a drug bust. His wife was hysterical and didn't find it very funny at all.

Not construction related but still funny... Riding street bikes, pull up next to your buddy at a light and take out thier keys and ride off, leaving them sitting there w/the biggest WTF look on thier faces.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Unscrew the shower head and place a beef bullion cube in the pipe and put the shower head back on........


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

streamers/tp tucked under the bumper,
baby powder blown under the door when they're doing business,
fill the trucks cab with sturofoam peanuts. or just make a box for the window so it looks full.
instead of bumper stickers/magnets get a custom license plate frame. don't notice for MONTHS


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't believe I just spent valuable time reading all of this.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

You can get a lot done with duct tape...
Connect the seat belt to the door with tape, if they are in a hurry or not paying attn it makes for a nice gentle closeline effect


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

From urban dictionary:
UPPER DECK

buy upper deck mugs, tshirts and magnets
v. The leaving of fecal matter in the tank of ones toilet, turning the water brown. 

UPPER DECK DELUXE

buy upper deck deluxe mugs, tshirts and magnets
Where you do a standard Upper Decker (take a dump into the Upper toilet tank), BUT you have disconnected the chain beforehand so that some poor sap has to reach into your poop soup to even flush it.

Not in urban dictionary:

OUT OF BOUNDS
Missing the fixture completely.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

When the masons leave for the weekend, get out the subfloor adhesive, and glue some of the bricks/block together.


----------



## mw31 (Dec 21, 2010)

A funny thing to do if someones truck bed is empty is put a golf ball in the bed. Its small enough so no one notices it but its louder than hell rolling around in the back of the truck while their driving.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I have said this Before......Got mad at a taper for taking a dump on the Basement floor of all the units he worked on.

Remove 1/3 of the compound from the Bucket ( add some dark matter) place the 1/3 back on top........Wait for it.......Soon you will hear a burst of bad words. "NOW the tapper did some shi!!y work" :w00t:


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Snobnd said:


> I have said this Before......Got mad at a taper for taking a dump on the Basement floor of all the units he worked on.
> 
> Remove 1/3 of the compound from the Bucket ( add some dark matter) place the 1/3 back on top........Wait for it.......Soon you will hear a burst of bad words. "NOW the tapper did some shi!!y work" :w00t:



Now thats just plain fierce man! That had me laugning my ass off just reading it ! :clap:


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

livingsoulsdie said:


> Now thats just plain fierce man! That had me laugning my ass off just reading it ! :clap:


Wow you dug this one up, but reading some of the other answers in the thread, touch my truck and I might kill you.:no:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Had the electricians and plumbers go at it for a week.

Greased door handles,liquid nail quarters over the keyholes,liquid nail all the doors and gas door shut. 
Plumber had his truck backed into a parking spot so his rear bumper was next to a concrete column. Electricians tied a tow strap around the bumper and column. He pulled out at the end of the day and ripped the bumper right off!:thumbup::laughing:


----------

